# West Coast Regional Meet Wrap Up



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Monday, June 23 was the final day for the 2014 West Coast Regional Meet. It was in Reno and Carson City, NV. The first day was June 19 in the Redding (CA) area. In all we had 35 layouts open.

We had over 110 registrations, and over 200 attendees. We had an ice cream social event in Folsom on Friday and the traditional BBQ at the Sacramento Live Steamers layout in Rancho Cordova.

Most of the display railroads were new since the 2003 Convention. 

We'll have some layouts open as part of the 2016 National Convention hosted by BAGRS.

Sure was fun!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Photos, please!


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Many people, including some from your club, took pictures. I was too busy to go to any layouts except the ones in Reno, and I did take some pictures there. I'm looking for a good way to put pictures up on the web. Doing it here means resizing, etc, and my space is very limited.

Maybe drop box? FTP site? Any suggestions from our more technologically advanced memb
ers?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dick, click on Go Advanced under the reply box... Under the big editor box that opens. Go down the list:
trackback
Post Icons
A thick blue line
Miscellaneous Options
Attach Files... click on Manage Attachments. You can add straight from your hard drive. Click on Browse and use the pop up box to navigate to your files and add them to the list in that box. No resizing, no off site storage, no stress. After you add up to 10 pics, click on Upload (bottom right corner of box) wait until you see them listed under your post. Close box (upper right hand corner).
Finish writing and click on;Submit Reply

hey if I can....


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Catherine, you said you wanted pictures? I was only able to visit the layouts on Friday as I had too many commitments that I couldn't get out of over the weekend. Work and Dance Recital take precedence over trains! I've attached 10 photos to kind of give you a feel of what was on the tour. I heard that there were many outstanding layouts during the next 3 days of the tour.

Now I saw Carla and Gary on the tour Friday so I hope they will post some her outstanding photography!

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chair
2014 BAGRS President


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Russell -- Those are great photos and really give a feel for those layouts. Thank you. Your eye for depth-of-field photography is very professional, by the way -- just really great camera work. Thanks also for coming out to our open house this weekend It was great to meet you in person. 

cat


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Russell Miller does some nice photos.. tk's for posting. We have been to some of the layouts.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

One of our members took some great photos of many of the layouts:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jn56/sets/72157644922077240/

I also uploaded a bunch of photos of my layout to Flickr, although mine were taken a few days after the meet since I was too busy as a host:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminshell/sets/72157645423843035/


----------

